# Life is a blurr



## scoobert (Apr 15, 2013)

Photos of how a passenger sees the world of California.

























always in search of a better photo i push the prius to the limits of where a rental can go! 


















shot by my wife, while we drove around CA in a prius. 
Shot with a 7D on a 18-135 3.5-5.6

i have a youtube channel too!!! http://www.youtube.com/user/scoobertjoo?feature=mhee


----------



## scoobert (Apr 20, 2013)

wow, not one reply?
are they that bad?


----------



## Fotofanten (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes. Sorry. 

#2 is kind of neat though, I like the motion blur in the foreground.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2013)

Same here. I especially like the second one.


----------



## scoobert (Apr 21, 2013)

i liked 2, but also 6 and 7. but i am a pilot, i like sky 
http://www.youtube.com/user/scoobertjoo


----------

